# Vape stores in Durbs



## CloudmanJHB (9/3/16)

Hi peeps which retailers are based in Durban, we are flying through for a wedding and I am always keen to checkout the stores in other provinces.

I will also have piece of mind in case I run into issues or outta juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi peeps which retailers are based in Durban, we are flying through for a wedding and I am always keen to checkout the stores in other provinces.
> 
> I will also have piece of mind in case I run into issues or outta juice
> 
> ...



There are 3 B&M stores that I know of and been to:

1> Vape Shop in Gateway Mall
2> Sir vape Morningside
3> eCig Inn Amanzimtoti

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi peeps which retailers are based in Durban, we are flying through for a wedding and I am always keen to checkout the stores in other provinces.
> 
> I will also have piece of mind in case I run into issues or outta juice
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Where and when is the wedding (don't plan on attending, just out of interests sake!)?


----------



## outlaw_cloud (10/3/16)

Check out vapenoodle.com they have a awesome directory of vape shops per province and city


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/3/16)

Hey bud, It's at the Zimbali lodge on sunday  One of my best friends !!
Flying in today and then back on monday morning and straight back into the office errrggg



Stosta said:


> Congratulations!!!! Where and when is the wedding (don't plan on attending, just out of interests sake!)?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/3/16)

Greyz said:


> There are 3 B&M stores that I know of and been to:
> 
> 1> Vape Shop in Gateway Mall
> 2> Sir vape Morningside
> 3> eCig Inn Amanzimtoti




O wow thanks @Greyz, totally forgot Sirvape is in Durbs have to go say hi to the lads ! @sirvape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

